# Show Find



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2012)

Went to a bottle show in Raleigh today. Got this beauty. Virginia - Carolina Gro. Co. Liquor Department Richmond , Va. . Got a few others, but this was the purtiest.[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like it just came out of the mold, are you sure these aren't being made in your garage on the weekends??[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2012)

I know Right ?[]


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Jun 2, 2012)

DO I DETECT A BIT OF PURPLE IN THE BASE?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Eye. It is a light purple.


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2012)

nice!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 3, 2012)

It don't get much sharper than that Rory! Crisp, clean & sweet []

 ~Tim


----------



## februarystarskc (Jun 3, 2012)

Man you're lucky!  I couldn't find anything at the show.  I must have missed that one.   Reggie Lynch had a buch of nice bottles, but were out of my budget.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks ya'll. Yeah, Kevin that Amber Richmond beer Reggie had for 200 bucks was awesome.


----------



## februarystarskc (Jun 3, 2012)

yeah it was nice!  I thought about that one for a while.  He had an amber Goldsboro pepsi for $1300.  I almost had a heartattack.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

He had some nice NC Flasks too. Here is another I picked up at the show. Dr. Warren's Tonic Cordial.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2012)

Great looking bottles Rory....Nice finds. I'm partial to that Dr. Warrens.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Joe. That Warren's is more kinda what I collect. I get sucked into those small whiskeys now and then.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Another I picked up a the show. I had broke the one I already had[] So, I needed a replacement. Liked that it said Corn Whiskey


----------



## ncbred (Jun 3, 2012)

I was there myself from about 9-11.  Picked up a few too.  All soda's though.  That first bottle is awesome.  I've had a Lowenstein from Atlanta and Cinci but have never had the one from Statesville, NC.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

I think the Statesville one is a tough one. I was there the same time. Had my 5 year old son with me.


----------



## NCdigger5 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great finds!  Ill post my finds from the show tomorrow.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 4, 2012)

I luv pics![]


----------

